# Rims and tire combo



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

I have a 1967 GTO that is stock in the suspension area. I need new rims and tires. I found a guy selling Cragers on craigslist for a good price but I don't know if they will fit. 

Front are 15X8 rims with 265/50R15
Back are 15X8.5 rims with 295/50R15

Anyone know?

The car is being painted so I can't take it to him to try them out.

https://picasaweb.google.com/InesKaney/67Cabra


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

is going to depend on the backspace of the rims the fronts come out to 26.6 " high and i think would rub i had to go down from 245 to 235 60R15 in the front to keep it from rubbing the fender on turns and on the back the 245's rubbed a bit on speed bumps until i put drag bags in to stiffen the new stock height springs to my liking also made it handle more aggressively my rims are 8" wide with a 4" backspace i think a 4.5" would be perfect on our cars but my guess is those tires will rub.










Brian


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Thats disappointing. They were a decent price. I guess I'll have to continue to hunt.


----------

